# to barrel race or not to??



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If you have done the pattern at home I wouldn't worry about it. Barrel racing is definately one the easier western sports, but it is also one of the faster. That's the difficult part about it - controlling at high speeds. If it wasn't a speed event it would be easy as pie. 

I would go for it. You never know if you never try. Trust me, NO ONE is going to run up to you and say "OMG you really suck" and besides, you won't do bad. I'm positive ^^


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If you're not trying to do it more than just once for funzies, I say why not? You don't have to go hell bent around the barrels, but it could be a good experience for him (and you). 

I say go for it. Maybe you'll decide you like it and learn how to do it properly


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

hmm.. ok :] thanks girls for the advice! i guess i will try it and hope for the best.. haha.. now if i can just get duke to go fast but where i can actually turn him when i need to ^_^ haha

another question.... say we both do love barrel racing after saturday and decide to train and do it once a month or so... would duke be too old to pick it back up? 
oh and before i owned duke, he did everything western, including barrel racing..


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Why not? Go for it! No one will say anything if you don't finish with a perfect time, so don't worry about it. My friend who rides on the IEA team (English) convinced me to go to my first show (Western) next weekend. I'm nervous but excited! How 'bout neither of us worry about it, and we'll both be fine ;-)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

deffinately not to old he may need some supplements for his joints nd such but no he shouldnt be to old
at the ranch i rode at i was on a 20yr old tb mare who was blind nd still brought blues and theres also to arabian geldings in their late 20s who also bring blues in almost every event.
all three of those horses are still used and compete amazingly well none have artritis but all are on joint supplements nd grain for seniors


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Think of it this way if you do badly, when you barrel race, you only have 20 seconds on average to think of what to do. Don't always blame yourself if you mess up. 
Its a fast 20 seconds that go by quickly. I know from expierence.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That's a very good point, Bubbles. You are moving like a bullet and having to focus your energy and simultaneously steering with legs, seat, reins, and eyes. No one will care if you mess up.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks everyone for the advice!! =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

